# Hello;It`s Exeter & District model boat clubs Open Day tomorrow at Canonteign Falls,n



## hannibal77 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Hello;It`s Exeter & District model boat clubs Open Day tomorrow at Canonteign Falls,n*

Hi,everyone; Tis Exeter & District Model boat club`s open day tomorrow,at Canonteign Falls,nr.Exeter....well,nearer to Chudleigh really,where you can see all kinds of model boats from USS Missouri,to cargo ships,tugs,yachts,etc. In fact,anything that floats!! Until recently, I have a Paddle Shark,but now have built a Mississippi stern wheeler.I am completing a 70 inch loa Queen Elizabeth,all with radio control. Iam looking for details of the scrapping of the White Star liner,RMS Britannic,the 1930`s one,as I stood in the dummy funnel and was shown all over the ship before she finally went for scrap.Cant remember much, as I was 9 yrs old!!! Long time ago,but I still treasure my b & w piccys of this lovely ship.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi hannibal77

I have moved your thread from the Say Hello forum to Model Ships where you are more likely to receive response.


----------

